# Bib Suggestions



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I need some suggestions for good value bibs. My rides will be from 20 - 70 miles.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/PROD_WXENOI?landingid=1208436873514R


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Sugoi RS are pretty good. Even at full price I think they are priced well/fair given the quality and compared to other options but still look around for sales. I just got a pair for $80 (I think MSRP is about $150). I'd post the link but that place is sold out.

Take all suggestions with a grain of salt though. What works for one won't necessarily work for another.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Performance ultra and elite are decent bibs at a good price.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

andulong said:


> Performance ultra and elite are decent bibs at a good price.


:thumbsup: Yep! They sure are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumparoo (Nov 10, 2009)

The deluxe bibs at love2pedal.com are an excellent value. I have 3 pair that I've put over 6k miles on this season, and they've held up well and are comfortable.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I have 4 pairs, my progression has been performance elite, ultra, ultra, and latest are voler elite FS (get them on sale). I use them all, but I think the volers have a better fit for me (i wear a small in voler but medium in the elite/ultra). The volers also seem to be cut lower in the stomach area, making it easier to pull them down for bathroom breaks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

andulong said:


> Performance ultra and elite are decent bibs at a good price.





Mr. Versatile said:


> :thumbsup: Yep! They sure are. :thumbsup:


Jumping on the bandwagon. Not to say that others suggested aren't also good. They are quite different from each other in terms of chamois and material, but both are excellent, reasonably priced, happen to fit me well and they have become my choice until I happen across something I like better.

But regardless of recommendations, you gotta just try some yourself. Another benefit of performance bibs is that you can order them and actually try them .... and return them for any reason. I bought both intending to try and return one or both. Happened to like both enough to keep them.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have any Performance bibs, but have heard nothing but good about them. 
However, I'm spoiled by my Sugoi shorts with the FX chamois and the DeSoto 400 mile bibs. I don't know if I'd ever want to try anything else after these.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Louis Garneau's team stuff, especially the ones with the compression cuffs. 

Voler is nice and priced nicely. 

Mt. Boraha alright, too.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

These bibs (Mt. Borah) are amazing...

http://mtborah.com/our-products/mens-apparel/ultra-pro-bib-short/


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I managed to pick up a pair of DeSoto's for about the same price as my performance ultras a while ago. Awesome bibs, VERY comfortable and well worth the $$.. until they cut em off me at that is.


----------



## vincemacmillan (Dec 1, 2009)

Buy 'em from Ned:
http://www.boure.com/1502.html


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I have bibs from Hincapie, Vermarc, DeSoto, Descente, Rapha, and Assos in constant rotation. Each has their own strengths and weaknesses. Out of all of them, the Vermarcs probably see the most use as a utility bib, with the Rapha, DeSotos, and Assos bibs being reserved for longer rides.

I also have a bunch of Pearl Izumi and store brand bibs that are being weeded out. None of them are "bad" bibs, but they don't fit me well and cause all sorts of chafing issues that I'd rather not repeat. Mostly it has to do with the design and positioning of the chamois, which doesn't work for my anatomy. YMMV.

I'd try a bunch of different brands if at all possible and see what works for you. A cheap bib isn't a bargain if it causes you pain, but there are a lot of value-oriented bibs out there that do work for a lot of people. Check for sales, clearance sections, and coupon codes, because you can get "premium" bibs for only a few more dollars than the "budget" models if you time it right.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sign up for all the vendor's newsletters that you are interested in. 

Voler recently offered a limited production of bibs made with a premium chamois and leftover 8 ounce lycra for $40. I already had their chamois and liked it and the bibs are very high quality on par with Voler's regular offerings as expected. But you had to subscribed to their newsletter tofind out about this offer and act quickly.

You can also monitor Boure's website for closeouts and returned items. Look in Wade's World.


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am new to road biking, and have never tried a bib. What are the benefits of bibs over regular cycling shorts?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dopaminer_09 said:


> I am new to road biking, and have never tried a bib. What are the benefits of bibs over regular cycling shorts?


less tension on your waist.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Went through my collection (did laundry). I have a pair of Squadra bibs. Not impressed.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I just got my first set of bibs the other day from the local shop race team and very happy with them, they are the hincapie race gear. Real good bibs are very pricey and you can tell the reason why they are...worth it! They seem to hold your middriff in better and just keep everything where it should be. With a nice race cut jersey, it fits very nice.

my bibs on


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Dopaminer_09 said:


> I am new to road biking, and have never tried a bib. What are the benefits of bibs over regular cycling shorts?


no visible plumber's crack


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> no visible plumber's crack


ya know, all the shorts that I have (and I do prefer bibs, for the reasonspade2you mentioned) come up high enough that plumber's crack's never an issue. Folks really have that much of a problem with it?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Another vote for Performance Ultra! I have 2 pair and LOVE THEM. For the price on ONE pair of Pearl Izumi or Castelli...


----------



## Chunky T (Mar 9, 2008)

Grumparoo said:


> The deluxe bibs at love2pedal.com are an excellent value. I have 3 pair that I've put over 6k miles on this season, and they've held up well and are comfortable.


I have bought these also and like them a lot. I am surprised at the high quality for the price. They usually have some deal on two of them too.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anybody have any experience with Campy bibs, specifically the Record 11? There is a good deal on them, but I don't feel like playing the "buy and return" game if I don't have to.
-edit-
What about the Castelli podium bibs?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Buckhead said:


> Does anybody have any experience with Campy bibs, specifically the Record 11? There is a good deal on them, but I don't feel like playing the "buy and return" game if I don't have to.
> -edit-
> What about the Castelli podium bibs?


1. I have the Campy textran racing bib tights from the last year's line and those babies are frigging warm!

2. I don't have anything in the Podium line, but all the Castelli ones I have are fine. The new Progetto X-2 Chamois Pad in the some of this year's line is the best thing my tired old rear has ever ridden!

Sorry for not answeringyour specific questions.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

In my 'box of cycling clothing' I have PI, Assos, Louis Garneau, Descente, Champion Systems, and 'something'

Champ Systems stuff isn't bad. Not up to the quality of some of the others, but these bibs are 3 years old and are holding up OK. Jersey still looks good tho.

My Pearl bibs are 4-ish years old and part of the 'chamois' is flatter than yesterday's beer. The part where yer sit bones hit is still good, but the location of that chamois means I'm not usually sitting on em. 

Descente I just got this summer. Pad feels great and I like the Aero X fabric.

Garneau I picked up in Nov. So far, the bib knickers I've worn have been great. Picked up a pair of their upper end bib shorts last week but haven't had a chance to wear em.

ALL of em outlast the PBS stuff. Least the older stuff we had when I was runnin one of their stores. The new stuff? Dunno. Could be they've improved things. Haven't worn em in years.

My Assos stuff is almost dead. Its going on 14 years old. Definitely can tell that the technology in the chamois has gotten better over the years.

If I hadta make a recomendation: get the biggest, gnarliest thing you can afford. You won't hafta upgrade as often, they work better, and last longer. Having said that, I tend to avoid the absolute top of the line in shorts/bibs. They're designed for team racers who replace their stuff yearly and IME don't last as long as the next model down. I'm a broke SOB, so I can't afford to replace several pairs of $2-300 bibs yearly.


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

My go-to bibs for long rides are Assos Mille. However, I've got 2 pairs of Performance Ultra II bibs and I am perfectly happy with them if my Assos are dirty. The Milles cost $200. I got the Ultras for $50 on sale. Normally, the sale price is closer to $70.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MShaw said:


> In my 'box of cycling clothing' I have PI, Assos, Louis Garneau, Descente, Champion Systems, and 'something'
> 
> Champ Systems stuff isn't bad. Not up to the quality of some of the others, but these bibs are 3 years old and are holding up OK. Jersey still looks good tho.
> 
> ...


Nice assortment. I had a workout with my Champ Sys stuff today. Not a bad chamois, but the leg grippers really piss me off. I also have some older and cheaper Garneau team bibs that have a similar leg gripper, although it's not quite as abrasive.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I just use suspenders with my regular shorts.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

bump, cuz i found this a helpful thread and repeatedly come back to it.

----

i snagged a pair of Castelli Podium bibs off bonktown.com a short while back (like 65% off or so).
for anyones info: i'm 6' tall, 215-225 lbs (don't have a scale), my waist is between 36 and 38 (i buy 38's cuz i like my pants loose), with a 33-34" inseam. i got the XL.
they are a bit snug, have only worn them once on my trainer, but have lost some heft since then (may wear them again this week for a longer trainer ride).

they are my only pair of bibs to date and the only thing i can compare them to are a cheap ass pair of "Falconi" shorts i got off ebay for $20 or so, which feel like a huge diaper. the Castellis did kind of "vanish" beneath me. they are cut low in the front, which you can see by photos of the bibs, and my little bit o' belly helped with it.


*does anyone have any input on the bibs from "areotechdesigns.com", specifically these?


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

For an update: I tried the Campy bibs, but the chamois was too narrow for my sitbones and I hurt after 5-10 minutes in the saddle.

Got Giordana Forma Red Carbons for ~60% off on bonktown and spent an hour on the trainer with no discomfort, and I haven't been on the bike in 3 months. The chamois is very comfortable and the leg material is great. The straps are tight, but I like it that way. I also like the way the legs provide a solid grip without silicone.


----------

